# Commercial storage of numerous drawn comb frames (wax moth)



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

I know a lot of commercial beekeepers rotate in and out of apiaries and keep their populations large to ward off wax moths, but for stationary apiaries that have a large number of drawn comb int the frame the problem exists with enough storage space inside freezers/refrigerators to be limited. I've read barns, outbuildings, and in direct sunlight are good places, but isn't that taking a gamble if the temperature changes or during times of low sun or at night? 

I have paramoth crystals and I have heard PDB is a carcinogen, but I need to store the frames of comb in an area where I'll be working (daily) and this poses a concern. Would storage of frames in simple large heavy duty garbage bags (XXXL size) tied tightly prevent damage from wax moths?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Search BS about BT. I believe that will solve your storage issues as regard to wax moths.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The built in search tools at Beesource (with the exception of the _Custom Search_ box on the left side of the home page) will not work with searches of words with 3 letters or less.

What _snl _is referring to is Bacillus thuringiensis, which is available in several varieties, all of which target different pests. The correct variety for wax moths is *aizawai* (Bacillus thuringiensis v. *aizawai).*


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I store several hundred supers with drawn comb in a barn. As long as the comb hasn't had any brood or significant amounts of pollen, it is of no interest to wax moths. I put a metal queen excluder on the bottom and then stack the supers as high as needed and then place a metal queen excluder on top of the stack. The queen excluders keep mice from building nests in the supers. I've done this for a number of years without any problem or need for BT or PDB.
Comb that has had brood and pollen go back onto hives.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I store frames of comb that do not have any pollen in them, in large, see-through bags. I keep these in my basement and check occasionally to make sure they are OK. I have found that frames with pollen will mold.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have had some waxmoths in my shop for a couple weeks. It was 28 last night and will be cool nights from now on mostly. My storage worries are largely over for this season.


----------

